# What are these colorful Emersed plants?



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like the pink is fittonia verschaffeltii.

Feathery looks like a myriophyllum of sorts, guessing mattogrossense could be wrong.


And the lowest looks like hydrocotyle of a sort.

Hope others can expand.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you

Anyone else who can add so I can start looking for the right plants to purchase?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

the fittonia is super common, I forget the exact species but you're going to find it at most stores that sell household plants.

no idea on the others though sorry


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. Do they stay small thought or do they get pretty huge?


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

The fittonias vary, most getting fairly large.
they comprise most of the right side, the pink, fuchsia, purplish and brown veined ones.


The larger stem plant on the left is most likely myriophyllum mattogrosense, or a similar stem.
The three sectioned leaf I believe is hydrocotyle tripartita, best guess.
Unsure about the rounder deep green leaf, or the longer thin blade on the right.

Check the plant database here for second opinions, and cross reference with google for emersed growth appearances.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. I will move on to other smaller sized plants. Some of these seems to end up growing very big.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

From the top, going left, looks like a Myrio (parrot's feather), possibly a Ludwigia sp. (repens?), Hydrocotyle, Fittonia sp., and maybe another Ludwigia on the far right (Glandulosa/ Peruensis?) Don't know what the thin, long green leaf is.

As far as size goes, Hydrocotyle is a smallish plant, but mine is spreading faster than I can deal with it. Help.
Ludwigias are stems, and so can be trimmed to size, but for Repens the leaves spread to make each stem a little larger around than a quarter. Glandulosa/Peruensis can be 1-2" wide with leaves, but otherwise behaves fine. If you make it happy, it's a very lovely _red _plant. 
Fittonia depends on species.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Myriophyllum mattogrosense (not. M. aquaticum, aka: "parrots feather".)


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

As a house plant or a vivarium plant Fittonia is well behaved, compact plant. 
The largest (pink or white varieties) may get a foot across, and about 6-8" high. 
The dwarf (white veins) about half that. 
They will not grow under water. 

What sort of set up are you working on? Sounds like at least part of it is emersed.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys

Looks like I have already picked out which plants I'll go with for my setup


----------

